# what's the best device to wirelessly send RCA audio/video signal to TV2?



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

the installer used the easy method.... which means the signal travels in existing coax cable to TV2, showing up as a regular TV channel.... the picture quality is okay, but I wonder if I can get a better picture using some kind of device to send the RCA audio/video output signal to TV2?

the distance between my 722k and TV2 is about 30 feet and there are two walls.... 

any advice appreciated!


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I use an X10 device. I use one sender to two tv's, one of which is upstairs.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

It's unlikely that you'll get much or any improvement in *quality* with a wireless system; most wireless systems come with a small reduction in quality.

You might get an increase in quality by running a composite video/stereo audio cable to the TV2. You can buy them pre-made from places like Monoprice.com, or you can make them with 3 coax and some RCA-type connectors, which will require some tools too. But unless the runs are close and easy, it probably won't be worth it.

If your TV2 looks bad, it's likely due to poor performance of the TV's tuner. If the TV2 is HD, well, SD is never going to look very good on it.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Try here if component cables might work for you.


----------



## jdmart (Jan 9, 2004)

5.8 GHz A/V senders are also available that don't get the interference other models get. This one also has an IR extender for the remote control.

http://www.amazon.com/Wireless-Broadcast-Transmitter-Receiver-Infrared/dp/B000GJKV9A

Monoprice.com has the greatest deals on cables and other accessories.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

personally I'd buy a modulator which will convert it to coaxial output and allow you to assign it to a station. The resulting coaxial cable can be connected to a spitter then to however many tv's you wish as well as the ability to mix it in with any exising antenna or cable feeds already going to those TVs.

The above being the most flexible option available.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> personally I'd buy a modulator which will convert it to coaxial output and allow you to assign it to a station. The resulting coaxial cable can be connected to a spitter then to however many tv's you wish as well as the ability to mix it in with any exising antenna or cable feeds already going to those TVs.
> 
> The above being the most flexible option available.


The Dish receivers already have a high-quality agile (channel-assignable) stereo modulator. Most often, if there's a quality issue, it's due to a poor or dying TV tuner, not the modulator.


----------



## AED55 (Oct 2, 2008)

Kent Taylor said:


> I use an X10 device. I use one sender to two tv's, one of which is upstairs.


This is just what the doctor ordered. I want to move my second TV to another room, and didn't relish the idea of crawling around in the attic, to re-route the coax, and also punching a hole in another wall. Can't beat the price either, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

quietmouse said:


> the installer used the easy method.... which means the signal travels in existing coax cable to TV2, showing up as a regular TV channel.... the picture quality is okay, but I wonder if I can get a better picture using some kind of device to send the RCA audio/video output signal to TV2?
> 
> the distance between my 722k and TV2 is about 30 feet and there are two walls....
> 
> any advice appreciated!


Is your TV2 a HD set?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

so there is no wireless AV transmitter/receiver device that
transmits digitally? (i.e. take a RCA video/audio output,
converts it to *digital* signal, transmit to the receiver, which
decodes it back to analog RCA vid/aud outputs?)


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

other than the higher price and a little longer range for the 5.8GHz one on Amazon are there any other major differences between that one and the x10 which is 2.4GHz? I need something like this for a room in the house we just moved into. We have a 5.8GHz telephone system if that makes a difference.


----------



## nick58 (Mar 12, 2007)

The only major difference that I could think of would be less interference with the 5.8GHz system. I am using the X10 and it works fine. Setup was a little tricky with getting the two "antenna" aligned properly and finding which of the four broadcast frequencies didn't knock out the wireless card on my laptop.
Running the microwave will cause static but this hasn't been a big problem for me.
Also the composite output on the receiver will provide a better picture than the coax out. At least it did for me.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

dbrakob said:


> other than the higher price and a little longer range for the 5.8GHz one on Amazon are there any other major differences between that one and the x10 which is 2.4GHz? I need something like this for a room in the house we just moved into. We have a 5.8GHz telephone system if that makes a difference.


My X10 units interfered with my old 2.4GHz phones. Upgraded phones to 5.8GHz - problem solved. I've been really pleased with my X10 units.


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

if a 2.4 GHz phone system interferred with a 2.4 GHzX10 system would not a 5.8GHz phone system interfere with the 5.8 GHz system from Amazon? Would I be better off getting a 2.4 x10 system since my phone is 5.8? Just asking so I don't make the wrong choice.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

dbrakob said:


> if a 2.4 GHz phone system interferred with a 2.4 GHzX10 system would not a 5.8GHz phone system interfere with the 5.8 GHz system from Amazon? Would I be better off getting a 2.4 x10 system since my phone is 5.8? Just asking so I don't make the wrong choice.


I think that would be a correct assumption. But, possibly the 5.8 system would allow you to set a frequency that wouldn't interfere. IOW, who knows until you try it. My X10 caused a buzzing in my 2.4 phones no matter which channel I selected on the X10.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Blowgun said:


> Is your TV2 a HD set?


Oh well.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

BattleZone said:


> The Dish receivers already have a high-quality agile (channel-assignable) stereo modulator. Most often, if there's a quality issue, it's due to a poor or dying TV tuner, not the modulator.


The internal RF modulator found on the 622/722 is the best one I've ever seen on a consumer video device. It's powerful enough to drive an entire in-home "cable" system. including long cable runs and splitters. You can get up to 2 different independent TV channels (TV1 & TV 2 in dual mode shared) at the same time with BTSC Stereo sound (99% of other modulators are mono only including those found on top-of-the-line stereo VCR's and DVD players). You have the choice of UHF or cable channels (the "cable ready" channels use the same frequency range as OTA UHF but somehow manage to squeeze in a couple of extra channel choices).

Wireless devices OTOH are prone to interference and I doubt they have the same quality as the on board modulator.


----------

